
Mocka – Simple, elegant content placeholder - mirkelith
https://chalarangelo.github.io/mocka/
======
baxtr
That looks really great! I'll definitely use it in one of my projects. Thanks

------
dmitrygr
Why....? Make your content small (hint: text) and you don't need the 500 bytes
of this and the $kilobytes of crap this depends on

~~~
allover
This is a placeholder to show before you content has been loaded, so the size
of your content is irrelevant.

Also it doesn't depend on anything afaict, so not sure why you're casting FUD
about size.

------
gabrielcsapo
Nice job! Looks really great!

